# ICD 10 nuchal translucency coding



## asehr (Sep 25, 2015)

What is the best ICD code to use for NT in ICD 10? Is it Z36, antenatal screening, and also use the same code for the anatomy scan? Or can we use Z13.79 encounter for other screening for genetic and chromosomal anomalies? What do we use if the NT is failed because we are unable to obtain a measurement? Before I was using V28.3  u/s for fetal malformation, but I don't see where that code maps to for ICD 10. Any thoughts appreciated!


----------

